
Does HN “sponsor” YC content? - titanomachy
Just saw a post about TripleByte&#x27;s (YC-backed company) latest funding round, with no comments or voting buttons. Is this a form of &quot;sponsored&quot; content added by the moderators? If so, it would be interesting to know how it&#x27;s ranked alongside organic content. Maybe a little &quot;more info&quot; button next to the post could point to an FAQ explaining why there&#x27;s no commenting on that post.<p>For the record, I think YC has every right to use the platform in this way. I do feel that being transparent about this use would be beneficial in maintaining the faith and respect of the excellent community here.<p>By disabling voting and comments on this post, the moderators&#x2F;developers have deliberately made sponsored content distinguishable from organic. That&#x27;s a good step towards transparency, but some kind of official acknowledgement would be even better. Perhaps such a thing already exists and I&#x27;m simply unaware.<p>screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;tNR4N
======
miiiiiike
It’s a job ad for a YC company. Check the HN FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

